# CZ Sights



## pulings (Jan 9, 2008)

Just picked up my CZ P-01 and took it to the range. Sweet shooter but am not impressed with the stock sights. Any recommendations on aftermarket sights for this gun ?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

What is it exactly you dont like about them?


----------

